# "Rückkehr"-Funktion im Servlet !



## Zauberlehrling (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

also ich habe ein Servlet geschrieben, bei dem ich mittels weiter- und zurück-Buttons durch mehrer Seiten navigiere. Auf jeder Seite gibt es Eingabefelder, in die der Benutzer etwas schreiben kann. Wenn er den Weiter-Button drückt kommt er auf die nächste (noch leere) Seite. Wenn er aber den zurück-Button drückt, soll die vorherige Seite mit all seinen Eingaben wieder hergestellt werden. Ok, normalerweise würde ich die Eingaben in temp. Variablen speichern und dann halt wieder in die Eingabefelder zurückschreiben.
ALLERDINGS glaube ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es dafür extra eine Funktion gibt, die den Zustand des Servlets vor dem letzten Request wiederherstellt (inkl. Eingaben), in diesem Fall also die letzte Seite mit den Eingaben wieder darstellen würde. Ein manuelles Darstellen der letzten Seite würde also entfallen. (Also so ähnlich wie der zurück-Button auf einem Browser)
Gibt es das wirklich, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Gast (21. Mai 2005)

es gibt da ne javascript-funktion:

```
[url="javascript:history.back()"]zurück[/url]
```

zwar nicht ganz das was du wolltest aber dafür schön einfach ;-)


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Mai 2005)

Nein, gibt es nicht, du irrst dich...

du musst alle Formulareingaben in den Session-Scope legen und immer wieder neu anzeigen und ggf überschreiben (relativ aufwändig, mit useBean aber ohne probleme möglich)

Es gibt keine "direkte" Unterstützung für "mehrseitige Formulare"


----------

